# Marches in Compound Time



## Bevo (Feb 22, 2015)

What are some marches that you know of that are in 6/8 or 12/8? I'm ESPECIALLY interested to hear ones in minor keys!! So far A Funeral March of a Marionette is my favorite!!


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Bevo said:


> What are some marches that you know of that are in 6/8 or 12/8? I'm ESPECIALLY interested to hear ones in minor keys!! So far A Funeral March of a Marionette is my favorite!!


Not classical, but here's a March in 6/8 time:






One of Schubert's Hungarian Marches is in C minor but not in a compound time signature:





Perhaps the most famous march of all in a minor key? - and it still gives me chills:





Marches in minor keys and compound time signatures do not appear that common. But the first movement of Mahler's Symphony No. 5 starts out with a C# minor funeral march with passages in D major:


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

What about Elgar's "Pomp and Circumstance" marches? I haven't listened to them in a very long time, but two of them are in minor keys.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)




----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sousa wrote a whole bunch of them - the "Cavalry" marches - Riders for the Flag, Sabre and Spurs...
also - Semper Fidelis, and my favorite 6/8 Sousa = King Cotton.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

david johnson said:


>


Circus marches are great!! Heed's classic is a real gem...another of my favorites is Getty Huffine's "Them Basses".


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

"El Capitan" by Sousa immediately comes to mind. 6/8 I believe.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Gordontrek said:


> "El Capitan" by Sousa immediately comes to mind. 6/8 I believe.


yes, but then the last strain switches to 2/4...only march of his that does this, IIRC.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Though not technically a march, the Promenade from Pictures at an Exhibition is in 11/4.


----------

